# Red spore



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

This is from my Breeder Citronella. I've never seen a spore with this much red and as liquid. Any comments?
http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/displ ... &pos=-5924
*still to illiterate to post pics


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I would get fecals done immediately. It looks as though they have intestine damage due to parasites. Could be hookworm or coccidia.

Luke


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I find this very interesting because through the years I have seen this before on occasion. Not regularly and in different species. I have had my Citronellas for 6 years and have never had problems. They are still breeding as well. Any other comments are welcome.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Are you giving any coloration supplements?

Luke


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I does kinda look like peprika or something that just passed thru the digestive system... I highly doubt its blood. I notice you've got some dried frog poo on the leaf next to the container, does that stuff turn red when placed in water?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That does look a little odd, but I've had clean frogs pass stool that were of similar color and consistancy. You might want to check it out just in case.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

You can check if it is blood by dropping a drop of Hydrogen Peroxide on a fresh sample. If it starts to fiz, it's most likely blood.

Luke


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

:? ???spore??? :? 
I thought spores were what fungi reproduced with...where did that term for crap come from :roll: ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

although hydrogen peroxide does fizz with a lot of stuff, not just blood.


----------



## grech (Sep 15, 2005)

just get a fecal done to be on the safe side

Dancing frogs, I think he meant 'spoor'


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Never heard that one either....
....starting to feel old here! :shock:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "although hydrogen peroxide does fizz with a lot of stuff, not just blood"

Like most organic substances....

Unless a frog is bleeding at the end of the digestive tract then the blood will not be red.... 

There are (I believe) reports in the frog net archives of red fecals being caused by the red eyes of the fruit flies but I agree, a fecal is the best thing you can do to be safe. 

Ed


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

The thing that I don't understand is that this has been going on for years with successful breeders. Never had any loses with any of them. I just decided to take a picture of this one cause there was so much this time. 
Bottom line Ill have to take in a fecal and disolve some of the regular poops to see if theyre red. 
Thanks for the comments
*I add spirulina to the fly media. Doubt that has anyting to do


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Seeing as sprulina is green, I doubt it does....

Now if your frog swallowed a load of FF eyes, peprika, or both, I could see that (that stool honestly looks like peprika in water to me). Blood thats gone thru the digestive systemis actually black, or close to it, depending on how much digesting its gotten I guess. (Fun fact to know and share! Wish I hadn't had to learn it :? ) Having a fecal go mostly red one time or another... unless they store up FF eyes or something in their gut and let it go all at once - just doesn't make sense to me.


----------

